# Dublin to St Johns, Newfoundland, Canada (return)



## MugsGame (9 Jan 2007)

Hoping somebody is familiar with the options on this route. I've done a fair bit of searching and keep coming back to 
Dub - Montreal - St Johns 
or 
Dub - Heathrow - (Halifax -) St Johns, both with Air Canada.

Have I missed any options with other airlines (perhaps with a transfer via the US or the Continent) ? 

Is Air Canada's site usually the cheapest place to get their flights? I've tried ebookers/orbitz/expedia.


----------



## zag (9 Jan 2007)

*Re: Dublin to St Johns, Newfoundland, Canada*

http://www.stjohnsairport.com/flight_info/arrivals_fr.htm

First step when checking this type of thing is to look for the destination airports website.  This will give you an idea of who flies there and from where.

It looks like AC or WestJet are going to be your best bets.  There don't seem to be any international flights there (unless you're a Quebec nationalist)


----------



## EvilDoctorK (9 Jan 2007)

Air Canada do have a non stop Heathrow to St. Johns service (in the summer at least) so you should not have to back track through Halifax

Downsides are - odd flight times (arrives into St. Johns after midnight and on the route back you'd have to over night at Heathrow as arrival is to late to connect back to Ireland) and it's a long flight on a pretty small plane so probably not that comfortable.

I would think Air Canada's own website would give you as good deals as you'll find on this flight.

If you don't go with this option i think you'd have to route through Toronto or Montreal (possibly Halifax but there are few enough Europe-Halifax flights) which would add to journey time.


----------



## MugsGame (9 Jan 2007)

Thanks guys. 

zag -- would you believe I'd already backtracked from the airport web-site and looked at the regional flights out of St. Johns with other airlines. Nothing seemed to work out cheaper or more convenient than AC via the routes I mentioned above, so I was just checking in case someone was aware of a particulary good route.

EvilDoctorK -- If I go via Halifax on the way out I can arrive in St Johns at a civilised hour, at the cost of a longer journey. The weird arrival time on the way back actually suits me as I can sleep overnight in Heathrow and be ready for work in Dublin the next day (all other options involve flying overnight, and I'm not built for sleeping on planes!). However, I'd missed the size of the plane on that route, so that may make me reconsider.


----------



## europhile (9 Jan 2007)

I flew with Zoom from Belfast to Halifax last year. Not sure if they still do it.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (9 Jan 2007)

Yep - it's a short haul configured Air Canada aircraft ...  so not the best for long trips (but not Ryanair type seats either)  .. I'd guestimate that St. Johns - Heathrow eastbound is probably only around 4 hours flying time and it's not an overnight flight - so bearable enough i'd say ... on the longer westbound flight you'll be on a larger aircraft if you go through Halifax and it will be a day flight too.


----------



## MugsGame (9 Jan 2007)

Great EvilDoctorK, that's exactly the sort of info I was looking for. They claim 4.5 hours. Yes, this is in July -- I should have specified that. I will of course double-check the details of the aircraft types on the AC site before booking!

europhile -- thanks, I had looked at zoom (and globespan, the Scottish budget airline) but the times didn't suit, plus I don't think they were cheaper once I added internal transfers to St Johns with another airline.


----------



## majik (10 Jan 2007)

Unfortunately flying in Canada is not cheap. As a previous poster pointed out you could fly with Zoom to Halifax, but the additional costs of the internal flights from Halifax to St. Johns will kill you. You might as well bite the bullet and book you flight with Air Canada, they will be the cheapest overall.

The only other option I can see not previously mentioned would be to fly Continental to St. Johns via Newark, direct from Dublin. Would be long and you'd have to clear US Immigration, but could be the cheapest option?


----------



## Branz (24 Jul 2016)

Anyone got any recent experience with this route with Westjet from Dublin?
Thanks


----------



## Marion (24 Jul 2016)

Flew Westjet from Dublin to Halifax via st st John's last summer. No hassle going out. Arrived on time. 

Fog ((August) in St. John's sent me on a flight to Toronto For an overnight they put me up in a hotel at the airport-Marriott. 

I eventually got home from Toronto Via Heathrow  to Dublin a day late.  I didn't mind -I was hoping the fog  would last for a few more days so that I could have explored Toronto!

Flight was cheap! I have paid twice that price on previous visits.

M


----------

